# Good Catfish Spots



## FishermanBH

I'm new to fishing on the Red River, 2006 will be my 2nd year. I have a spot where I catch some big catfish, I pulled in a 13 pound cat and a 20 pound cat fishing there. What kind of places should I be looking for if I want to find a new spot? I'm not asking anyone to reveal their secret catfish spots, I'd just like to know what I should be looking for if I were trying to find one.
Thanks!


----------



## proguide

There will be a seminar from the North Dakota Game and Fish *Wednesday, March 22 at 7:00 PM (tomorrow) It will be at the Holiday Inn in Grand Forks*. The title is "Introduction to Catfishing" Admission is *FREE*. It will include everything from choosing your equipment, setting it up and choosing spots.

For more information call Marty Egeland from Game and Fish 701-795-3811.


----------



## Starky

Are you fishing from a boat or the bank? The fish like to live in submerged trees and in holes and slack water around sharp bends. If you are in a boat, fish just up-stream of those places. The scent of your bait will drift down and the fish will follow the smell to your bait. You can do the same thing from the bank.
If your fishing from the bank don't throw straight out into the middle of the river. Your bait will drift down stream and you will get hung up on junk. Throw down stream about 25 feet from shore and lock your bail as the bait is sinking. That way it will fall straight down and there will be less chance of snagging.
This is just what I've found to work well.


----------



## FishermanBH

Starky,
I fish from the bank. I have been casting out into the middle of the river too, and like you said, I've been getting snagged. Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it. I'll just have to see what I can pull in when the river drops back into it's banks!


----------



## Starky

If you can find a tree that has fallen in the water fish just up stream of it. The fish like to hold in the trees and they will come looking for that stink bait that they smell drifting into their spot.


----------



## 94NDTA

Look for damns, bends, and calm spots in the water. Also look for inlets. I never have much luck really close to damns, mostly 50 -100 feet down.

Also, try all depths of water. I've caught giant cats from 2 feet of water all the way up to the deepest bellies in the river.


----------



## Turner

went out last night on the Red, little slow, but we didn't have any cut bait just crawlers. Caught some really small cats and two that were 18"-19". Both were from the middle of the river. Water temp still really cold, will get better as the water warms up.


----------



## FishermanBH

Starky and all,
I did exactly what you guys said and pulled in a 16 pound catfish last thursday. Thanks a lot for the help! I was using chubs as bait and Gamakatsu 7/0 Octopus Circle hooks. I'm going back to that spot soon to see what else is there. Thanks again.


----------

